# Two absolutely stunning friends' car I prepped for a show!



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Got both of these cars left up to me a few days before Dubshed - probably the biggest show our side of the water, the A4 in for a detail and the Scirocco in for a valet, glaze and wax. Was very pushed for time to get both finished in time so don't have many during photos but I hope you enjoy the afters as they really are two fantastic cars and are a credit to their owners for the time and money put into them!

I'll start with the A4

First up was a snow foam, while this was dwelling I went around the badges and grills with a detailing brush and APC










Exhausts were in bad need of a clean and polish so I firstly got the dirt and tar off them with degreaser and tardis, will be later polished



















Tar on the body was also removed with Tardis prior to Claybaring










As I was very busy and short for time I didn't get a chance to get photos of everything, but car was brought in and started into the polishing, here are some before and afters under the sun gun! Car was polished via the rotary with 3M polishes and pads

Before










After




























Windscreen Sealant Applied










Some Photos inside, after a glaze with Poorboy's White diamond and 2 layers of Zymol Glasur <3




































































































Now onto some of the Rocco, Have some pics of the 2 cars finished together at the end so be patient 










Wheels cleaned with Iron X










Right the way back with the long reach brush










Car foamed and same process as the Audi for decontamination










Was really pushed for time but brought the car in got 2 layers of EZ Creme Glaze and 2 Layers of Zymol Glasur and here are some afters inside and out.













































































































Now both together 









































































Thanks


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Both look fantastic, not a fan of how much they are slammed.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Im a massive fan of how slammed they are well done boys and well done to you on the prep mate results are awesome.
The Rotifirms on the Audi are sex!!!!! Dub <3


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

Two nice cars spolit IMO


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

2 sweet cars absolutely ruined IMO - good job tho


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

Stunning cars, for those who are saying they are spoilt, isn't the ride height adjustable as per the pictures?


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

There obviously on airbag suspension

Very nice and great job


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Ruined??? Not a chance!! IMO


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

They're both on Hydro suspension and the Audi is getting accuair management in it! If you look at the pics at the start they're not as low and that's their drive height which is as comfortable as standard!


----------



## sharkey56 (Mar 20, 2010)

seen both of these at dubshed the scirocco really needs to be seen to be appreciated nice work lad


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

8vgti said:


> seen both of these at dubshed the scirocco really needs to be seen to be appreciated nice work lad


Yeah in the flesh the scirocco is crazy, looks so mean! Did you have a car down at it yourself? was a real good show!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Both look great IMO and looked the part at the show. Love that scirocco with those wheels. Compliment the colour of the car perfectly.


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

Looks like a Piper Cub next to a jet. Good job on the polishing.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Both looks amazing..maybe too low


----------



## IanA (Feb 26, 2012)

Awesome work mate. Both cars look fantastic, you have a great eye for detail  Lovely backdrop to your photo's too


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

great work, well done


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

They both look really good, done a good job as well mate :thumb:


----------



## Kane. (Feb 5, 2011)

That Scirocco is awesome.


----------



## grayz (Feb 2, 2006)

Both cars look stunning and a fantastic job by yourself dude, well done. Bet the owners were well chuffed!


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

WOW! :thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Great work on both - particularly like the green IROC :thumb:


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

I don't know which is better, the cars or the house!!

Good work buddy!


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Both absolutly stunning cars.


----------



## jubileebug (Jan 25, 2008)

both look sweet! great job there


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Lovely work on two ruined cars.


----------



## R9SH G (Mar 14, 2011)

they both look mint!:thumb:


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

two great details. I don't care less how low they are, if the wheels are too bling blah,blah ,blah. All i care about is what was to used to clean them and the technique.Not insulting someones pride and joy. As i recall one pro has already stopped posting details because of adverse comments about a customers car. I always thought DW was a forum about detailing not having a pop at the owners cars._ Just a thought _


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Thanks for all the kind words, you're absolutely right zippo, everyone has their own taste, no point putting the cars down because it's not to your taste, just say it's not for you!

Heres a couple of pics from the show itself.


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

no chance of enjoying these cars on anything but an ultra smooth flat road.... 

they wudnt survive 2 secs on a country lane and what the hell do u do wen u get to a speed bump??

IMO lowering is pointless and devalues the car upon trying to sell it...


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

avit88 said:


> no chance of enjoying these cars on anything but an ultra smooth flat road....
> 
> they wudnt survive 2 secs on a country lane and what the hell do u do wen u get to a speed bump??
> 
> IMO lowering is pointless and devalues the car upon trying to sell it...


Emm yes they would... Get driven like this


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Adrian


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Thanks Butler


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

**** the haters, big up the dubbers!!


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Great couple of cars, well done.


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Vossman said:


> Great couple of cars, well done.


Cheers mate 



AaronGTi said:


> **** the haters, big up the dubbers!!


Haha Yeah buddy  Haters Gon' Hate!


----------



## kcass (Aug 24, 2010)

veedub porn.
loving them!!


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Great work. Both lovely cars.


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

kcass said:


> veedub porn.
> loving them!!


:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Pookini (Jan 19, 2011)

Both cars are absolutely stunning mate! Great work on them both! 
And that house is just amazing! :lol: 

All the haters are just jealous  aha!


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Great work..


----------



## twink (Mar 31, 2012)

Stunning cars and a Stunning job mate. At the end of the day its the owners car so its the owners taste. Personally i dont like sea food but i dont stand at the counter in asda telling people. I thought this forum was about the detailing not the style of car. But hey thats just my thoughts


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

The green refection in the 4's polished rim's look awesome on the after shots :thumb: guess you have to be careful when you lower these as uneven surfaces could cause issues.....

Great work 

The house is also very beautiful by the way( old chapel?) :argie:


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

Lovely house!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Wow Adrian both look great and good work, but you must have fantastic roads in NI 1 drive in NE Scotland and the fronts would be of that motors, very very low.


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

Stunning cars love them


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Thanks everyone


----------



## thompson (May 6, 2011)

Cracking work on two amazing cars:thumb:


----------



## puppag (Dec 14, 2011)

Great job on both cars mate. Gorgeous looking gaf, great views.


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Very low and wide machines Adrain!

I saw these both at Dubshed,I had hadn't realised that you had prepped them. Stunning work mate,very nice.:thumb:


----------



## Saab_viggen (Jun 15, 2012)

Nice detail .How do you drive cars so low on the ground. The vw has really nice lines to it, I would hate to park it in fear of curbing the wheels. I see a lot of guys cars recently seemingly tis the trend to have rims that stick out past the tire. There is a Nissan down the road from here and i kid ye not his rims protrude out more than 5mm wider than the tire, just looks like the tires don't fit the wheel. To me it looks odd, I always buy tires with the extra bit of protection bead on the wall edge on them so the tire is that touch wider than rim , does not look so painful then and much more practical .


----------



## Saab_viggen (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh I see now it's adjustable ride Hight suspension. That's cool. I wanted to lower my car only about 25mm , but decided I'd forever be dodging speed bumps n stuff that will scuff the underside of the front spoiler. The vw is an amazing colour, is the body standard or the arches wider on this one.


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Both quality cars, and a VW on rotas :argie::argie::argie:


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

Both very impressive :thumb:


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Loving both of them and the obvious effort that you've put in to prep them superbly.


----------



## bradbury (May 8, 2012)

top job! think the Rocco is my fav...stunning colour.


----------



## Smoothie (Jun 21, 2012)

Lovely job Adrian


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow, you've done a stunning job on the cars, I really like both of them alot, and lovely house by the way as well :thumb:


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Cheers for all the comments guys, never seen this thread was bumped up  Appreciate it all!

The Scirocco recently got the Rotiforms on <3










Also has had Bentleys and Helios on I'll hoke out some photos if anyone is interested!


----------



## Stevesuds (Jun 11, 2012)

Yeah get them on. Pokey little place you have! Lol


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 6, 2011)

The A4 is too low, Looks stupid. And thats coming from someone who is addicted to slamming everything i own.

The Rocco however, Looks amazing!


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Top work, they look very nice, :thumb:.


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

Adrian Convery said:


> The Scirocco recently got the Rotiforms on <3


DUDE! That looks fantastic!


----------

